# did some glass panel cabinet doors today



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

Mostly involving 'homemade jigs' and such.










These are the cuts that matter most and they were not very hard to get to...


----------



## Jig_saw (May 17, 2015)

Neat! Looks great.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The easiest way to make a glass panel door is to go ahead and use your cabinet door coping and sticking and build the door without the panel. Then after it is rough sanded route off the lip from the back side to insert the glass. The best bit to use is a solid carbide laminate trimmer with the end ground off so that the guide will fit in the panel groove. It leaves such a small radius in the corners unless you put some kind of wood stop to hold the glass isn't necessary to chisel out the corners square. You can hold the glass in with glaziers points and either put caulk or window glazing in to hold the glass.


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

This is a picture of the stiles and rails before assembly:










This is 'mostly' how I got there with these cuts and it was fairly easy. 



















Fence setting never changed for any of this. 

I 'could' have just stood these pieces up and did them on the table saw as well (same thickness slot either way here) but sometimes laying the piece down flat makes things easier for 'me'. To each his own...










Technically - I never left the table saw and am still using the same fence and table setup. (because it is EASY)

Fence setting never changed for any of this. 


These mulls had to be cut a little on the table saw before going back to the shaper:











That was not hard and I never needed to get any digits (very) close to the blade at all.


----------

